# Uneven udders



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Are some does just uneven? My , never to be bred again, pygmy doe is uneven and has been since the beginning. I am just wondering if that is normal. I am sure it is a fault but can does just be uneven naturally?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, they can be naturally uneven. But usually if a doe goes uneven then mastitis is a likely cause of it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My pygmy/nigi cross doe had an awful uneven udder after nursing a single, try as I might even with milking her un used side she is still uneven after her 7th freshening, not super noticeable but I can feel the difference when milking.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

She has not had mastitis with me. I don't think she had a kid before I got her. She as the one that had a c section and lost the kid so she has been hand milk by me only. But one side is always more full than the other.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes when milking by hand, and if she was a FF, believe it or not the strength in your hands differ, if you are right handed, the left hand is weaker, so you aren't squeezing as hard on the left and any little bit of milk left in that side will tell her not to make as much, or it could even be a genetic thing with her, I have seen lopsided does feeding triplets though, just seems that one side is more used than the other.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I was wondering if that was the case. She is a first and last freshing. She is a grade pygmy and after I dry her off she will not be rebred. I was just wonder for when I do have a goat who maybe shown. i would hate to ruin a good udder.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well if the udder is only slightly lopsided you can milk out the one heavy side ot match with the lighter side on show day. My angie liked to fill a bit extra on one side so while we stood ringside i just emptied her fuller side a bit just to even it out  everyone does it and actualy the other breeders were like "you need to even that out" as I didnt even notice.


----------

